# [Encuesta]¿Sistema BSD o Gentoo?(Perenme)

## ertomas

Hola!!!!   :Razz: 

Muy buenas a todos.

Querria saber si alguien de vosotros a tenido instalado algun tipo de sistema BSD, como podria ser FreeBSD o NetBSD. Me han comentado que funciona muy bien y tambien tiene casi el mismo sistema de portage que Gentoo...Asi es que si alguien lo ha tenido o lo tiene que ponga sus opiniones sobre ese sistema, me interesaria mucho saber si funciona bien, si es muy diferente a linux o si da muchos mas problemas. 

Me gustaria saberlo para asi instalarlo o no.

Muchas Gracias

Un SaludoLast edited by ertomas on Tue Aug 24, 2004 4:33 pm; edited 7 times in total

----------

## fastangel

Ola bueno no es por joder pero esto es un foro de gentoo y no de bsd si quieres saber las ventajas de bsd yo creo que deberías ir a un foro de bsd y preguntarles a ellos por que utilizan no preguntarnos a nosotros que utilizamos gentoo. además bsd no se lleva mucha diferencia con gentoo aunque gentoo es mejor

----------

## pcmaster

Verás, no es que BSD sea o no parecido a Linux...

BSD (Berkeley Software Distribution) es la versión de UNIX distribuida por la universidad de Berkeley, que se diferencia del UNIX de ATT en que es más completo, por así decirlo.

Hace algunos años, la FSF (Free Software Fundation) empezó a programar como software LIBRE programas que eran "clónicos" de las utilidades de sistema de UNIX: compilador, librerías, editores, etc. Lo tenían todo, menos el kernel (núcleo) hasta que llegó Linux, que no es más que el Kernel. De todo el software que incorporan las distribuciones Linux, el único que es Linux es el kernel. Por cierto, la FSF tiene su propio kernel (the HURD), aunque todavía no lo han acabado totalmente, y llevan la tira de años con él...

Gentoo es pues eso: una distribución de Linux (o GNU/Linux, ya que Linux es solo el kernel) que tiene su sistema de paquetes (portage) basado en el sistema de BSD. Por eso no serán muy diferentes: el uso será prácticamente igual, no encontrarás más diferencias entre Gentoo y BSD que entre Gentoo y Debian, por ejemplo. Aunque BSD no sea Linux.

Ah ! Debian también tiene, aparte de la distribución GNU/Linux que todos conocemos, otra GNU/Hurd.

----------

## psm1984

 *fastangel wrote:*   

> Ola bueno no es por joder pero esto es un foro de gentoo y no de bsd si quieres saber las ventajas de bsd yo creo que deberías ir a un foro de bsd y preguntarles a ellos por que utilizan no preguntarnos a nosotros que utilizamos gentoo. además bsd no se lleva mucha diferencia con gentoo aunque gentoo es mejor

 

¿sabes que hay un proyecto Gentoo/BSD? ¿incluso la existencia de manuales en la propia web para meterle a freebsd y netbsd un portage? 

Y eso de que no hay diferencia entre bsd y gentoo   :Shocked: . Puede que la idea en cuanto a los ports sea parecida pero de una idea a una implementacion...

¿como sabes que gentoo es mejor sin haber probado un *BSD :S?

Lo mejor es probarlo por conocer mas mundo en cuanto a  s.o.  :Wink: 

----------

## ertomas

Hola y gracias por haber respondido.  :Razz: 

Fastangel escribió:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ola bueno no es por joder pero esto es un foro de gentoo y no de bsd si quieres saber las ventajas de bsd yo creo que deberías ir a un foro de bsd y preguntarles a ellos por que utilizan no preguntarnos a nosotros que utilizamos gentoo. además bsd no se lleva mucha diferencia con gentoo aunque gentoo es mejor

 

1° Decir Fastangel que no me has jodido en absoluto, y creo que decir por tu parte que eso lo deberia preguntar en otro sitio no es cuestion tuya, vamos que eso lo tendria que decir el moderador. Creo que la pregunta la he formulado correctamente, y ya que uso gentoo y he visto el proyecto de BSD, lo he preguntado para ver si gente de este foro lo habia probado, y que yo sepa preguntar no es sintoma de ser necio...y si nos ponemos tan censuradores por comentar temas q no sean de gentoo, el cual este lo es, llegaremos al punto de echar a la gente si menciona Windows, Beos o incluso MAC...No me he enfadado pero quiero que queden las cosas claras.

2° Gracias, psm1984 y pcmaster, me habeis ayudado mucho y habeis sido buena gente, que no digo que FastAngel sea mala gente...

Creo que tengo un ordenador viejo en casa, me hare con alguna distro de BSD para probarlo y asi poder decir si es mejor o peor que Gentoo.

Muchas Gracias

----------

## ps2

Te aconsejo que si puedes pruebes FreeBSD. Realmente funciona muy muy bien. Pero claro.. si lo quieres como escritorio ahi ya no te digo nada, solo lo uso como servidor y uso la serie estable (ahora mismo version 4.10)

Saludos!

PD: El FreeBSD Handbook estaria bien q lo leyeras; especialmente en lo concerniente al manejo de los ports.

----------

## ertomas

Hola ps2!!!

Tienes nick de puerto jeje...  :Razz: 

Me baje justamente ayer una iso minima de linuxiso.com, de la freeBSD 4.10, y a instale desde internet en un pentium 200 mhz, la configuracion de las X, sin problema, y todo sin problema, pero el sistema de ports no lo entiendo muy bien...

Ayer me imprimi tambien con  mi super impresora jeje, la tengo mas quema que na el manual de 268 paginas el handbook pero el de html, que el de pdf le faltan secciones como las X, y le estuve dando un vistazo, ahora mismo no tengo gentoo, porque me esta dando problemas, a la hora de instalarla se me apaga haciendo el scrips/bootstrap.sh... entonces me he instalado en el ordenador "potente", lad ebian sarge que es desde donde te escribo... si me pudieras explicar un poco mejor, lo que es el sistema de ports de freebsd me la instalaria otra vez gustosamente aunque la debian sarge me esta yendo muy bien....

Ahh...y  el freeBSD no me ha dado ni un solo problema todo bien y desde 0....  :Razz: 

Un Saludo...

----------

## voise

pues si quieres te comento mi experiencia con freebsd. 

Lo tengo en un servidor casero y desde que lo instalé no he tenido problemas con él. Me sorprendió gratamente lo rápido que es, tiene un kernel magnífico del cual Linux2.6 ha heredado algunas cosas, especialmente el scheduler. La filosofía de FBSD es semejante a gentoo: tienes tus ports y tus paquetes, los paquetes son fáciles pero los ports son optimizables, editas tu /etc/make.conf igual que con gentoo (el compilador es el mismo) y a compilar como un campeón. De hecho, en FBSD el "emerge" no es mas que una versión de "make" bastante más inteligente que el make de toda la vida.

En cuanto a sistema para ordenador de sobremesa, freebsd puede quedarse un pelín mas corto de lo normal, no tiene tanto soft como linux (aunque el mas importante lo tiene, claro) y tal vez te toque parchear algunas cosas. Como FBSD es bastante menos conocido que linux, cuesta un poco más ponerlo a funcionar a la perfección como lo harías en un linux, habrá que buscar wenos documentos y howtos, pero eso no es problema, no?

A mi FBSD me encanta, es lo más simple que hay y eso tiene su encanto, pero te puede dar unos pocos quebraderos de cabeza.

Aquí te pongo un link a una página donde hay algunos comentarios sobre FBSD (entro otros SOs), espero que te pueda servir de algo. Leete las noticias en orden cronológico (de abajo a arriba como en un weblog) y a ver si te gusta. Está alojado en un ADSL con IP dinámica, así que cargará un poco lentorro y puede no estar disponible en algún momento (estos routers regalados son una mierda!), pero weno..

http://dope.homeunix.net/modules.php?name=News&file=categories&op=newindex&catid=10

----------

## ertomas

Muchas gracias por la informacion, y muy interesante la pagina...dentro de poco comenzare con la biblia del php y me ire introduciendo con php y mysql  :Razz:  espero no introducirme mal... y entonces cuando ya manaje unas cuantas cosas me instalare en mi makina pequeñita el freebsd 4.10 que ya lo instale anteriormente y me era bastante familiar a gentoo (el cual adoro)... Con gente como tu da gusto postear .....

Un saludo....

----------

## FGA

No entiendo nada de Free/Net/OpenBSD, pero algo me he estado informando porque tengo ganas de probarlo, ¿es verdad que puede ejecutar binarios para linux? Tengo entendido que sí, por lo que problemas de software no habría muchos. Además KDE está portado, y los drivers de nVidia están para FreeBSD, ¿que más se le puede pedir?   :Very Happy: 

Lo mismo algún día lo instalaré como servidor, tengo varios equipos por aqui que no me sirven para nada. A ver que se hace.

----------

## voise

 *FGA wrote:*   

> No entiendo nada de Free/Net/OpenBSD, pero algo me he estado informando porque tengo ganas de probarlo, ¿es verdad que puede ejecutar binarios para linux? Tengo entendido que sí, por lo que problemas de software no habría muchos. Además KDE está portado, y los drivers de nVidia están para FreeBSD, ¿que más se le puede pedir?  
> 
> Lo mismo algún día lo instalaré como servidor, tengo varios equipos por aqui que no me sirven para nada. A ver que se hace.

 

sip, es cierto, se pueden lanzar aplicaciones linux en bsd. Básicamente, bsd entiende los binarios en formato elf, y por eso los puede ejecutar; ademas, el kernel presenta las mismas llamadas que Linux y por eso los binarios son compatibles en ambos sistemas; el único pero es que algunas aplicaciones linux buscan información en /proc y el /proc de linux y el de bsd varían sustancialmente; eso no es problema, porque bsd tiene unos módulos estupendos para montar un /proc típico de linux.

KDE está portado, gnome también.. y lo mejor de todo, como fbsd se basa en ports tienes las aplicaciones recién salidas del horno antes que nadie, lo cual está genial.

Pero no todo son maravillas: os aseguro que me he peleado muuuuucho con fbsd y me quedo con gentoo o con debian antes que con fbsd para mi maquinita de escritorio, las últimas versiones de fbsd están en desarrollo aun y son inestables y lentas, mientras que las versiones estables están un poco anticuadas. Si lo quereis para servidor, bsd simplemente no tiene rival. He podido comparar dos miniservidores, uno en debian y otro en fbsd con prácticamente las mismas aplicaciones, y en el de debian teníamos muchos más problemas que en el de bsd. 

En http://bulk.fefe.de/scalability/ hay un benchmark de escalabilidad. Básicamente viene a decir cuán rápidos son los kernels en situaciones de alta carga, y la conclusión es que Linux 2.6 les machaca a todos. Si vuestro servidor va a tener una carga tan alta como para considerar los ciclos de reloj que se lleva abrir un socket, entonces no lo penseis, pasad de bsd. De no ser así, no os lo penseis. 

Por cierto, solo hablo de fbsd ya que es lo que conozco, pero los señores openbsd y netbsd también existen y son geniales. Net bsd lo puedes meter en una cafetera, así que es perfecto para ese tipo de proyectos donde hay que poner servicios en máquinas especialmente pequeñas. Openbsd es la re-ostia, es la seguridad al máximo exponente, tiene una capa de seguridad que... dios, puedes encriptar todos los datos del disco duro! Por eso es especialmente lento (y de ahi su mal resultado en el benchmark de antes. ¿Alguien dijo que estos benchmarks eran buenos?)

En fin, probad y decidid... por lo que a mi respecta, penso probar estos dos bsds muy pronto! ¿y vosotros?  :Smile: 

----------

## cnyx

YO hace como un mes que me instale FreeBSD en el portatil y siendo sincero me parece que kde corre mejor en freebsd que en gentoo. No estoy seguro porque he podido probar muy poco kde en gentoo (uso gnome en gentoo y solo he tenido kde un par de dias) pero lo poco que he podido comparar me da la sensacion de que saca mejor rendimiento en FreeBSD, la verdad es que el kde en freebsd vuela. En cuanto a la instalacion es bastante facil, puede que la unica complicacion venga de la forma de nombrar las particiones y dispositivos en general, es cosa de acostumbrarse. En cuanto a la forma de instalar y actualizar paquetes, yo uso portupgrade que funciona muy a la emerge...

portinstall amsn      // para instalar amsn

portupgrade kde     // para actualizar kde

etc...

la verdad es que a mi me gusta mucho y esta haciendo que mi fiel relacion con gentoo se tambalee. Lo que hecho de menos son mas foros donde preguntar cosas y tal.

En cuanto a estabilidad es increible (uso 5.2.1) que creo que es la rama inestable (no estoy seguro) y esto no hay quien lo tumbe.

En lo referente a seguridad tiene muchas pijadas. En la consola te va informando de practicamente todo lo que pasa en el sistema, ej:

- si te hacen un ping masivo (ping -f) te avisa en la consola y limita la respuesta al ping a un numero de paquetes por segundo muy bajo, lo que hace que los ataques al rendimiento de este tipo contra un FreeBSD no lleguen a ningun termino.

- si se logea un root ya sea remotamente o en la misma maquina te avisa por la consola y te dice cuando y desde donde.

- si te hacen un escaneo de puertos mas de lo mismo...

Siguiendo con la seguridad el otro dia estaba instalando no se que paquete y de repente se para la instalacion al llegar a una determinada dependencia porque dice que esa dependencia tiene bugs y puede comprometer la seguridad del sistema (me quede flipando), por supuesto puedes forzar la instalacion pero por lo menos ya sabras que por ahi tienes un riesgo. Por lo visto el codigo esta super controlado y el numero de  bugs se reduce al maximo.

En cuanto a lo del proyecto Gentoo/BSD hay por ahi una guia en ingles de como instalar portage en freebsd y openbsd. Yo lo hice una vez pero con malos resultados, supongo que hice algo mal. Consegui hacer funcionar portage bajo freebsd pero con algunos errores. Si alguien sabe si el proyecto Gentoo/BSD sigue adelante que me lo diga por favor, o la pagina del proyecto.

Vamos que yo estoy muy contento pero hecho en falta ayuda.

Por cierto en cuanto a lo de los paquetes, todavia no he encontrado nada (tampoco es que lo haya buscado) que este para linux y no para Freebsd. Supongo que salvo cosas especificas, la mayoria de software de linux tambien esta para freebsd. Es mas me  ha ocurrido de no encontrar el RealTimeBattle en portage y sin embargo si en los ports de Freebsd, pero bueno esto no quiere decir nada.

Y para los que dicen que Gentoo es mejor que FreeBSD o viceversa gratuitamente, que piensen o prueben antes de hablar ya que es muy dificil hacer una afirmacion de este tipo.

Espero que mis impresiones sirvan a alguien y si alguien sabe de paginas o foros de habla hispana a ser posible de freebsd o bsd en general que avise   :Very Happy: 

un saludo.

----------

## psm1984

 *cnyx wrote:*   

> Y para los que dicen que Gentoo es mejor que FreeBSD o viceversa gratuitamente, que piensen o prueben antes de hablar ya que es muy dificil hacer una afirmacion de este tipo.

 

Cuanta razon llevas  :Rolling Eyes: , sobre todo si comparas arranque y parada (ademas que el pkg_add y el sysinstall dan gusto  :Wink: ).

----------

## cnyx

Por cierto se me olvido decir una pequeña cosa, y es que me parece mucho mas comodo e intuitivo el sistema de portage que el sistema de ports. Me quedaria definitivamente con FreeBSD si este adoptara portage como sistema de gestion de paquetes en lugar de los ports, o por lo menos mejorara el sistema. Realmente son muy parecidos, pero la comodidad de portage no tiene rival.

Un ejemplo muy tonto, cuando haces un "emerge -p unpaquete" portage te dice las dependencias de ese paquete que no tienes instaladas en el sistema, lo cual es de mucha utilidad porque asi sabes que es lo que se va a instalar. En cambio en freebsd si haces un "make search name=unpaquete" entre otras cosas te dice las dependencias de ese paquete, pero te pone todas las dependencias ya las tengas instaladas o no, es decir que viendo eso realmente a no ser que te sepas de memoria los paquetes que tienes instalados en el sistema no  ves de forma evidente cuales son las dependencias que te va a instalar.

Es una cosa muy tonta, pero en eso podria mejorar FreeBSD y no costaria nada. Tambien en la forma de mostrar los resultados de las busquedas, los progresos de descarga con una barra como portage etc... pequeñas cosillas que van haciendo que portage resulte mucho mas comodo, visual, facil e intuitivo.

No obstante animo a todos a probar FreeBSD que es una pasada.

saludos.

----------

## voise

 *cnyx wrote:*   

> Espero que mis impresiones sirvan a alguien y si alguien sabe de paginas o foros de habla hispana a ser posible de freebsd o bsd en general que avise   

 

hay una página llamada eldemonio.org que está bastante chula, tiene muchos documentos muy interesantes. En cuanto a listas de correo, esta misma página tiene su propia lista, aunque acabé pasando de ella porque no había más que gente discutiendo e insultándose... lástima, la lista y la página no tienen nada que ver. Ahora estoy apuntado a la lista de Freebsd en castellano (Algo por es.freebsd.org) y allí la gente pilota bastante, la recomiendo. Por otro lado, en el sitio de freebsd teneis la "lista de listas" disponibles, hay un montón.

Po na, un saludo.

----------

## voise

 *cnyx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es una cosa muy tonta, pero en eso podria mejorar FreeBSD y no costaria nada. Tambien en la forma de mostrar los resultados de las busquedas, los progresos de descarga con una barra como portage etc... pequeñas cosillas que van haciendo que portage resulte mucho mas comodo, visual, facil e intuitivo.
> 
> No obstante animo a todos a probar FreeBSD que es una pasada.
> ...

 

Totalmente de acuerdo, portage es más bonito... y freebsd una pasada. Como chorrada puedes hacer que freebsd use por defecto wget en lugar de fetch y así tendrás la barrita que muestre el progreso de descarga. Es una chorrada pero si te gusta pues nada, export FETCH_CMD="wget" y listo  :Smile: 

enga, a seguir bien

----------

## cnyx

voise tu controlas FreeBSD? es que me ha ocurrido algo. Lo unico es que no creo que este sea el sitio para discutir un problema tecnico con FreeBSD (ya se han quejado por ahi arriba). Es que tengo un problema con portupgrade, si crees que puedes ayudarme dimelo y te escribo un mail con mi problema a ver si le ves solucion (siempre y cuando no te importe claro).

saludos.

PD: lo de eldemonio.org ya lo sabia pero gracias, sabes que ha pasado con forosbsd.org? ya no existen los foros no se por que.

PD: realmente estaria chulo que el proyecto Gentoo/BSD siguiera adelante y tuvieramos un sistema con lo mejor de cada uno.

----------

## alexlm78

He trabajado con FreeBSD y NetBSD y van de lujo, salvo algunois problemillas, nsda grave, de incompatibilidades de drivers y cosas menores, insisto nada que una tard lectura de adeacuacion no solucione, me parece que va muy bien.

Aun no he podido hecharle mano a un OpenBSD pero en cuanto pueda lo hare,

Mi consejo si pueden experimentar con lo que les pongan haganlo es de lujo.\

Ahora estoy empezando con GNU/HURD sobre Gentoo, a ver que para cuando tenga uno corrienso le contare.    :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

saludos desde tierra Chapina.

----------

## ertomas

Me parece muy importante el poder profundizar en varios sistemas operativos como son BSD y Gentoo... Es verdad que los dos son parecidos, por el tema del sistema de ports, estilo de directorios, etc.. Quisiera decir que mi experiencia con gentoo y BSD (mas concretamente FreeBSD 4.10) la he tenido en un pentium 200 mhz... Me tire instalando gentoo unos 5 dias, porque lo hice desde el stage 1. Y el rendimiento con fluxbox fue bastante bueno, a la carga de programas ya no mucho. Cuando lanzaba alguna aplicacion grafica se demoraba bastante. Entonces me decante por FreeBSD para probarlo. Tengo que decir que la instalacion me tardo unas 6 horas, ya que la hice desde el minimal boot. El arranque al iniciar la maquina se mueve mas rapido que gentoo, pero a la hora de los ports, el emerge funciona mucho mejor, a la hora de las dependecias o de los programas que tienes instalados, etc... pero a la hora de iniciar las X, y aplicaciones graficas FreeBSD me arrancaba mas rapido las aplicaciones graficas, aunque me dio algunos fallos a la hora de instalarlas. En definitiva, gentoo y freebsd me molan mucho, quizas unas de mis distribuciones favoritas, las he probado las dos y puedo opinar.

P.D: "Para opinar y poder hablar del tema que sea, hay que haber probado y haber tenido alguna experiencia para poder desarrollar una hipotesis y criticas o no, a ese producto"   :Cool: 

Ahhh.... "Creo que voy a abrir una encuesta ya que se pone interesante esto" xD 

Un Saludo

----------

## voise

 *cnyx wrote:*   

> voise tu controlas FreeBSD? es que me ha ocurrido algo. Lo unico es que no creo que este sea el sitio para discutir un problema tecnico con FreeBSD (ya se han quejado por ahi arriba). Es que tengo un problema con portupgrade, si crees que puedes ayudarme dimelo y te escribo un mail con mi problema a ver si le ves solucion (siempre y cuando no te importe claro).
> 
> saludos.
> 
> PD: lo de eldemonio.org ya lo sabia pero gracias, sabes que ha pasado con forosbsd.org? ya no existen los foros no se por que.
> ...

 

como va a importar! hombre, no soy ningún guru de fbsd pero cuentame lo que sea y si sé la solución pues wai, y si no pues la mandamos a alguna lista de fbsd a ver que tal. Vale, se han quejado por ahi de que este no es el sitio pa discutir estas cosas, pero yo opino que si molestaramos a alguien pues vale, pero para ver estos mensajes tienes que pinchar sobre el título de este topic, o lo que es lo mismo, tienes que decir "si, quiero leer los nuevos mensajes de este topic" asi que creo que molestar lo que se dice molestar... joe....

pero weno, si a pesar de la necesidad de una orden explícita para leer estas palabras se considera que hablar de fbsd está fuera de lugar en este foro, pues escribeme a voise@tiscali.es. Repito, no soy ningún gurú sobre este tema pero por intentar ayudar que no quede  :Smile: 

si, lo de forosbsd se ha ido a la porra... lástima..

weno, que es mu tarde, me piroa dormir. taluego!

----------

## voise

eeeh! no puedo votar! aun no los he probado todos!  :Smile: 

----------

## voise

Bueno, no quiero comenzar otro post porque es un tema parecido, pero como está íntimamente relacionado con BSD pues lo pregunto... ¿Alguno ha probado Darwin? Y si es asi, ¿QUé impresiones tiene? ¿Merece la pena probarse?

----------

## cnyx

Una cosa alguien puede explicarme como funcionan las versiones en freebsd? creo que la rama 5.x es la inestable y la rama 4.x la estable, pero no estoy seguro. Esto quiere decir que un 5.x cuando ya esta muy probado y corregido se convierte en 4.x?

Esto es para el sistema base supongo, pero para los paquetes tambien siguen versiones inferiores en la rama estable o son las mismas versiones para las dos ramas?

En cuanto a lo de Darwin, la veredad  es que si que estaria bien probarlo, a ver si alguien que lo haya probado nos cuenta un poco y nos orienta.

saludos.

----------

## voise

pues creo que las versiones de freebsd van mas o menos asi: por un lado hay ramas, como la 4 o la 5. Las ramas son independientes y tiene enfoques diferentes. Básicamente, una rama es un kernel. Cada rama, por tanto, tiene versiones, por ejemplo la 4.8, 4.9, 4.10, 5.1, 5.2... 

En Linux pasa ma o meno lo mismo, de la 2.4.x saltaron a la 2.6 pero la 2.4 sigue en desarrollo.

Si quieres probar FreeBSD por cacharrear, pasate a la 5.2.1 que es la que hay ahora, es la que tengo yo ahora mismo (te escribo desde ella!) y va realmente bien. Si lo quieres para hacer algo estable, quedate en la 4.10 que va de perlas.

Sabeis? esta guai haber instalado gentoo antes que freebsd porque así aprendí a optimizar las compilaciones también en freebsd... y si de por si ya es rápido, encima optimizando es la leche...

----------

## alexlm78

Yo Uso Gentoo y es lo mejor, ahora bien he trabajado con FreeBSD y con NetBSD y no estan nada mas, el problema es la falta de alguna aplicaciones para ellos, aunque la mayoria de aplicaciaones de Linux se pueden compilar para cualquier BSD, da ceirtos problemas, claro lo peor que puede pasar es que tengamos que modificar algo de codigo, pero no es muy problematico, pero quita tiempo.

Aun no he podido hecharle mano a un OpenBSD pero en cuanto pueda lo hare, pues tengo espacio suficiente para varias distros (120GB de hd en workstation).

En conclusion gentoo primero pero no le hago feo a los BSD, y pronto trabajare con Solaris.

----------

## cnyx

Bueno como ya creo que dije mas arriba, me da la impresion de que kde corre mas rapido en freebsd que en gentoo. Realmente no estoy seguro de si esto es asi. Quisiera que los que habeis probado gentoo y FreeBSD, me dijeseis si esto puede ser o si tiene alguna razon de ser o si deberia pasar lo contrario porque yo habia oido que freebsd no rendia muy bien como sistema de escritorio.

saludos.

----------

## ertomas

FreeBSD funciona perfectamente con sistemas de escritorio, pero como la gente lo utiliza casi siempre de servidor, no utilizan mucho el sistema grafico. Yo he tenido en freeBSD 4.10 el kde funcionando como un rayo, pero en gentoo hay que decir que me funcionaba igual, vamos que 0.0001 segundos de diferencia quizas... yo no lo notaba mas lento. Lo bueno de gentoo y de BSD, son sus infinitas opciones de optimizacion. Yo me quedo con mi gentoo, que el sistema de ports lo entiendo mucho mejor...

Un Saludo

----------

## ZeNTuRe

Para firewalls y routers me quedo con OpenBSD y su pf.

----------

## ertomas

Hola ZeNTuRe...

Pues me gustaria probar openBSD, en un pentium 200 mhz con 64 megas de ram, para poner un servidor para un pequeño blog...

Que version de OpenBSD me recomiendas???

Un Saludo

----------

## cnyx

lei el otro dia que openBSD a es tremendisimamente lento, eso si, dicen que es el mas seguro de los tres. Yo la verdad es que no lo he probado asi que no se que decir, pero mira a ver si esto que digo es cierto y si te interesa ponerlo en un 200 si es tan lento.

saludos.

Edito: aunque pensandolo bien, si es para montar un servidor y no va a correr un entorno grafico ni nada rectifico, seguramente si que es el adecuado.

saludos

----------

## ertomas

Hola Cynx

De todas formas, lo probare pero mas adelante porque ahora en septiembre tengo todos los examenes,y no tendre mucho tiempo  :Razz:  Pero si es seguro, yo creo que sobra, porque lo que busco es que sea estable y super seguro, porque vamos en un 200 mhz no me voy a poner a modelar en 3d  :Razz:   xD

 :Arrow:  ¿Que version de OpenBSD me recomendais?

 :Arrow:  ¿Hay mucha diferencia entre NetBSD, y OpenBSD?

Un Saludo   :Cool: 

----------

## ZeNTuRe

Yo tengo un OpenBSD 3.5 corriendo en un P200MMX con 6.4GB de disco haciendo NAT, filtrado y redirección más o menos simple en una línea de 256k, y tiene una carga media de 0.08, me consume 16MB de memoria y unos 900MB de disco.

He de resaltar la claridad y potencia del pf frente a iptables. Cualquiera que conozca ambos probablemente me dé la razón  :Razz: 

Para eso te recomiendo al 3.5, pero vamos, yo sólo usaría las últimas estables (las otras se quedan un poco descolgadas en temas de actualizaciones).

----------

## pichon

En mi caso:

Firewall OpenBSD en un P166 32MB ram 2.1GB disco,totalmente de acuerdo con ZeNTuRe   :Wink: 

Máquinas de la LAN:

Todas con Gentoo (mis hijas ya no recuerdan otro OS   :Razz:  )

----------

## ertomas

Wauu!!!!

Me estoy quedando impresionado con OpenBSD.  :Shocked: 

Oye una pregunta:

 :Arrow:  ¿Iptables funciona peor en cuestion de seguridad que pf?

 :Arrow:  ¿Me funcionaria bien como servidor web, osea apache, mysql y php?

 :Arrow:  ¿NetBSD es igual que OpenBSD?

Se que gentoo tambien funciona muy bien en modo server, pero me tarda semanas en instalar en mi pentium 200. Por eso pregunto....  :Razz:  y por eso creo que me voy a decantar por openbsd, o por NetBSD...  :Razz: 

Un saludo

----------

## cnyx

Desde hace poco se ha vuelto a abrir forosbsd.org, igual te interesa tambien preguntar por ahi, yo me estoy intentando registrar pero no me envian el correo de activacion. Me esta molando mogollon freebsd y me gustaria preguntar cosas en ese foro. Para mi si freebsd usara portage seria el sistema perfecto.

Por cierto alguien ha oido hablar de DragonFlyBSD, parece que es una bifurcacion de freebsd: http://www.dragonflybsd.org/main/ Si alguien lo ha probado y quiere comentar algo...

saludos.

----------

## ertomas

Pues muchas gracias Cnyx lo tendre en cuenta.  :Razz: 

Aunque me pondre ya cuando haya terminado los examenes... xD

!!!!Locura   :Shocked: 

Un Saludo

----------

## ZeNTuRe

 *ertomas wrote:*   

>   ¿Iptables funciona peor en cuestion de seguridad que pf?

 

No conozco a fondo las capacidades de iptables, lo único que te puedo decir es que las reglas de pf son mucho más simples de entender, escribir y mantener. Ya que OpenBSD es un BSD enfocado a la seguridad, sería de esperar una respuesta afirmativa a lo que preguntas.

 *ertomas wrote:*   

>   ¿Me funcionaria bien como servidor web, osea apache, mysql y php?

 

En principio sí, aunque el port de apache se ha quedado estancado debido a discrepancias con la nueva licencia.

 *ertomas wrote:*   

>   ¿NetBSD es igual que OpenBSD? 

 

NetBSD lo veo más enfocado a sistemas empotrados dada la gran cantidad de arquitecturas soportadas. Tampoco he probado mucho NetBSD. Si quieres saborearlo un poco haz 

```
telnet sdf.lonestar.org
```

 y hazte una cuenta de usuario.

----------

## ertomas

Muchas gracias por todo ZeNTuRe.

Me decantare lo mas seguro por OpenBSD. Para empezar me bajare algun manual y empezare a leer sobre él.

Un Saludo

----------

## voise

pues como nadie ha probado darwin, he ido y lo he probado, a ver si os gusta la experiencia:

lo instalo, reinicio, se cuelga y ya.

¿creeis que es el sistema del futuro? jejejeje.....

----------

## ertomas

¿darwin?

Que Sistema Operativo es ese? No rula nada mas reiniciarlo...estamos hablando de un nuevo windows jejeje.... 

Un Saludo

----------

## voise

 *ertomas wrote:*   

> ¿darwin?
> 
> Que Sistema Operativo es ese? No rula nada mas reiniciarlo...estamos hablando de un nuevo windows jejeje.... 
> 
> Un Saludo

 

Bueno, yo creo que es algo del boot record de la partición, porque lo meto en una partición hecha a mano con fdisk y la hago arrancable, pero no se si se enterará bien de eso. Al instalar tiene una opción para que particione él automáticamente pero el manual avisa de que se cepilla el contenido entero del disco. Así que

a) se cepilla todo lo que pilla  :Smile: 

b) y si no, no funciona

claramente es una nueva versión de windows jajajajaja... 

weno, hablando en serio, darwin es la base de MacOS X (macOSX = Darwin + interfaz gráfica + subkernel macOs9); como los tios de apple usan ahora soft libre (que cosas!) pues el sistema operativo base lo publican como niñoz buenos. Así que hay unos señores que cogen el código de Darwin y lo portan a i386 y así andamos.

En realidad, Darwin es un freebsd 5 alienado, por eso quería probarlo jeje... pero.....

----------

## ertomas

Pues no tenia ni idea de lo que era darwin, y eso que tengo un powerbook... Espero que la portabilidad que le estan dando a darwin para pasarlo para i386 vaya por buen rumbo... yo de momento estoy muy bien con mi gentoo en mi equipo de sobremesa. No creo que me cambie...  :Confused:  ,jaja y menos con lo que has contado... que miedo!!!   :Shocked: 

Un Saludo

----------

## voise

jo... un powerbook... yo quiero uno... la verdad es que si tuviera un mac sería feliz... una pregunta, ¿realmente merece la pena meter un linux o algo así en un mac? quiero decir, ahora con el macosX que es un freebsd, que funciona de maravilla, que es bonito y manejable, fácil y agradable, ¿realmente merecería la pena cambiarlo por un liuxín?

enga un saludo

----------

## ertomas

Bueno.... No se hasta que punto seria bueno meterle linux a un powerpc, sabiendo que MacOs esta basado sobre unix igual que linux. Ademas es un sistema mas estable, me atreveria decir que linux, o igual para no entrar en discordia. A mi no se me ha colgado ni una sola vez, el procesador funciona a las mil maravillas, trabaja muy rapido. Intente instalar gentoo en mi powerbook, pero me hice un lio con las particiones y me cargue el boot. 

Un Saludo

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> telnet sdf.lonestar.org

 

Perdón por la simpleza (para la mayoria seguro que lo es), pero al no tener instalado telnet he intentado conectar con ssh me genera la clave RSA, pero despues me pide el password sin haber creado la cuenta ¿Que deberia hacer?

 *Quote:*   

> The authenticity of host 'sdf.lonestar.org (192.94.73.1)' can't be established.
> 
> RSA key fingerprint is 53:2a:b3:92:a6:88:ca:c0:ff:c2:1b:d1:53:11:fc:4e.
> 
> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? yes
> ...

 

ese el copy/paste del resultado.

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## cnyx

Buenas, cuando utilizas el ssh sin pasarle el usuario como parametro como creo que es tu caso, interpreta que la cuenta con la que debe conectar en la maquina remota es la que estas usando en ese momento. Es decir en tu caso has hecho un ssh maquinaremota y como no lo has pasado el usuario te intenta conectar como esteban (que supongo que sera tu usuario normal). Para poder conectar por ssh con un usuario concreto tienes que hacer ssh usuarioremoto@maquinaremota. Para el caso concreto de este servidor creo que el usuario publico es new y el pass es new. Asi que si haces un

"ssh new@maquinaremota" deberia funcionar, cuando te pida el pass le pones new y listo.

Si no te funciona es que el login no es new y yo me he equivocado, pero de todas formas emerge el telnet que son menos de 100 kb.

No se si te lo he acalarado o es un lio jejeje.

saludos.

----------

## asph

tambien puedes usar ssh -l ususario_remoto host para conectar usando otro usuario

```
ssh -l jsmith 192.168.0.2
```

----------

## smallville

Y yo me pregunto si son tan bueno gentoo y freebsd porque no tener instalados los 2. Vamos si se puede. Y si se puede me podrias decir como se haria sino es mucho preguntar.

----------

## voise

 *smallville wrote:*   

> Y yo me pregunto si son tan bueno gentoo y freebsd porque no tener instalados los 2. Vamos si se puede. Y si se puede me podrias decir como se haria sino es mucho preguntar.

 

claro que se puede. Es como instalar linux después de windows: haces una partición arrancable, le pones todo el S.O y en el gestor de arranque del MBR le añades la nueva partición. Amos, no tiene ningún misterio, es superfácil. Si ya usas LiLo, por ejemplo, o grub, no necesitas tocarl el MBR, tan sólo hacer la partición arrancable: instalas freebsd y cuando la tienes vuelves a tu linux, añades la partición al LiLO y se acabó, ya tienes arranque pa tós  :Smile: 

la verdad es que no hay un SO perfecto, así que es mejor usar varios, cada dia con uno  :Smile: 

un saludo

----------

## ertomas

Quiero poner OpenBSD en un pentium 200 mhz con 64 megas de ram y 1 giga de disco duro, seria para instalar mysql, php, y apache... que version me recomendais??? 

Un Saludo

----------

## ZeNTuRe

 *ertomas wrote:*   

> Quiero poner OpenBSD en un pentium 200 mhz con 64 megas de ram y 1 giga de disco duro, seria para instalar mysql, php, y apache... que version me recomendais??? 
> 
> Un Saludo

 

Te recomiendo más disco duro. A lo de la versión ya se contestó.

----------

